
China conducts first test-flight of stealth plane - raphar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12159571
======
mcnemesis
The US's 'mammoth' military budget and research endavours might seem like a
safety wall with its 'competition', but it looks like they are fast climbing
over, and probably, some are short-circuiting right 'through the wall'!

Will the 'real' Cold War ever end?

